# ATV on State Land



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a new quad and want to ride it on state land. I will of course wear a helmet and have an orv sticker. Can I ride it on state land fields? There is state land on Michigan Ave just outside of Grass Lake that is a huge open field can I ride there or does it have to be designated trails? Any information would be greatly appreciated. I just want to take it out and get use to driving it before venturing out on the ice once it is safe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ATV's Should only be ridden on designated trails. and i do believe that is the law.


----------



## UpNorthWOLF (Sep 23, 2005)

ozzgood2001 said:


> ATV's Should only be ridden on designated trails. and i do believe that is the law.


Yep, it has to be posted (little red triangles with the info) for trail riding. Not much in bottom half of mitten for official riding.

Rick


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If the area is not posted open, it's closed in the L.P.


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Nov 4, 2004)

Reddhead,

I live VERY close to the state land your talking about and have a atv as well. I also know a few jackson county deputies in the area. I would like to ride there as well. However after talking with the deputies they dont even want us on the shoulder of the roads. They told me I will be ticketed and the atv WILL be impounded. 

Also I lived on Grass Lake for a year and saw some atv action come off of grass lake into someones private land. CO Troy Bahlau Arrested these individuals and towed their atv's and issues tresspass tickets. I was amazed at his response time to the call a neighbor of mine. He says he has zero tolerance for atv's then kinda laughed and told me that ignorance isnt a reason. 

I hope you can find somewhere to ride your quad. I have given up as it seems no landowners will let you ride. They think we'll tear their property up.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you very much for the responses. I'll just wait until the ice is plenty thick and then ride there. I do have a few private properties that I can ride but the Grass Lake property was so close I thought I'd atleast ask. Thank you once again. 

Redd


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

Boehr:
I understand the ATV rule, but does that apply to a licensed vehicle in the state of Michigan? The book mentions that if the road in question can substain vehicle traffic then you can "drive" a vehicle back into the property. Is this correct? Does the land have to be posted as such? and what actually does vehicular traffic mean? I get the impression this applies to state land / forest roads carved by clear-cuts, ect.... I would guess this would mean two-way traffic? What if the road dead ends?

Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For the most part, in southern Michigan it must be a county road going through the state land or posted open to vehicular traffic, other wised it is closed. Most state land in southern Michigan are "state game areas or recreation areas". In the northern part of the L.P. normal roads and such can been driven down just like county roads but your vehicle must have license plates. Roads caused by jobbers cutting trees are not normally open which is why the jobbers have permits etc., to get back to wherever they need to cut. It would not automatically be permissiable for anyone to use a trail cut through by a jobber. It is a difficult question without having a specific location that you are talking about. I would suggest that you contact the office in the location you are talking about to get the latest and greatest info.


----------

